# Compressed Air V-8 Aero Engine



## cfellows (Dec 11, 2012)

Compressed Air V-8 Aero Engine modelled after the Cirrus and the Whittle model engines. Engine is made entirely from bar stock, is 4 stroke with a bore of 3/8", and is a little over 3" long. Engine was designed and built by Chuck Fellows, drawings were done by John McClelland. These plans are free to the public for non-commercial use.
Chuck 







View attachment cirrus-dwgs.pdf


----------



## picks27t (Nov 19, 2018)

cfellows said:


> Compressed Air V-8 Aero Engine modelled after the Cirrus and the Whittle model engines. Engine is made entirely from bar stock, is 4 stroke with a bore of 3/8", and is a little over 3" long. Engine was designed and built by Chuck Fellows, drawings were done by John McClelland. These plans are free to the public for non-commercial use.
> Chuck
> 
> View attachment 98325
> ...


----------



## Anup chauhan (Sep 7, 2019)

*Thank you 
*


----------



## Michel_Mike_Chaput (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you !


----------



## Ola Maltesson (Sep 30, 2019)

cfellows said:


> Compressed Air V-8 Aero Engine modelled after the Cirrus and the Whittle model engines. Engine is made entirely from bar stock, is 4 stroke with a bore of 3/8", and is a little over 3" long. Engine was designed and built by Chuck Fellows, drawings were done by John McClelland. These plans are free to the public for non-commercial use.
> Chuck
> 
> View attachment 98325
> ...


Thanks.This will be a challenge with your inches do to my Swedish mm. looking forward to a lot of nice problems
ola maltesson


----------

